# Mehrdimensionales Array Werte zählen



## blumshuett (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

in der config.php steht folgendes:

```
// nach_nummern_gesamt
$search[0]["text"] = "CLI,Calls,Duration_Seconds,Field_D,Charge_€,Field_F,Charge_€,Account_ID,Invoice_ID";
$search[0]["tbl"]  = "nach_nummern_gesamt";
// nach_tarifzonen
$search[1]["text"] = "Service,Calls,Duration_Seconds,Field_D,Charge_€,Field_F,Charge_€,Account_ID,Invoice_ID";
$search[1]["tbl"]  = "nach_tarifzonen";
// nach_datum
$search[2]["text"] = "Date,Day_of_week,Calls,Duration_Seconds,Field_E,Charge_€,Field_G,Field_H,Account_ID,Invoice_ID";
$search[2]["tbl"]  = "nach_datum";
.
.
.
$search[x]["text"] = "tra,la,la";
$search[x]["tbl"]  = "nach_tralala";
```

Wecher Befehl sagt mir, wieviele $search[0-x] es gibt, damit ich es durch eine Schleife laufen lassen kann ?

Gruss

blumshuett


----------



## aKraus (24. Mai 2005)

```
$val = count($search) / 2;
```
http://www.selfphp.net/selfphp/funktionsuebersicht/array_funktionen.html


----------



## blumshuett (24. Mai 2005)

Danke,

count($search) alleine hat funktioniert...

Ich dachte, count($array) klappt nut bei eindimensionalen....

blumshuett


----------



## aKraus (24. Mai 2005)

es müsste dir allerdings die doppelte anzahl zurückgeben, da du über zwei dimensionen verfügst


----------



## blumshuett (24. Mai 2005)

hallo,

klappt so auch... der wert stimmt...

eine frage hab ich noch:
wenn ich in einer for ($i ... ) schleife alle $search[$i] durchlaufen lasse,
gibt es die möglichkeit, mir die array-namen("text" bzw "tbl") anzeigen zu lassen,
damit ich in der for schleife eine zweite aufmachen kann um mir
die echo $search[$i]["text"] arbeit zu sparen....
die config.php wird noch erweitert, dann kann es vorkommen, das pro $search bis zu 25 untereinträge hinzukommen...

bei eindimensionalen klatt es mit 
key($array)
aber wie geht es bei mehrdimensionalen ?

danke

blumshuett


----------

